# nice shot container



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.practicalhacks.com/2009/06/11/how-creative-are-you-identify-a-clever-use-for-this-container/

eclipse or orbit gum bigepaks work great for shot even the bigger stuff like marbles nuts and 1/2" because there are two lids a small one for small shot or a few at a time and a larger flip lid for bigger shot or refilling.

as an added bonus it keeps more plastics out of landfills.

enjoy.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Great idea! I love containers of all sorts (must have been a packaging designer in a former life or something







), and this one looks especially cool. I'll have to check one out for myself. Thanks!


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Perfect! Thanks for the link, wilbanba!


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

wilbanba said:


> http://www.practicalhacks.com/2009/06/11/how-creative-are-you-identify-a-clever-use-for-this-container/
> 
> eclipse or orbit gum bigepaks work great for shot even the bigger stuff like marbles nuts and 1/2" because there are two lids a small one for small shot or a few at a time and a larger flip lid for bigger shot or refilling.
> 
> ...


no problem. im already using one that i found and it works great for 3/8" through the small lid and big lid, although i get a few too much at once through the bigger lid. marbles and ceramic pie weights work great too especially since they are more fragile. altoids tins also work but are a bit loud when using steel (i.e. not good for hunting/poaching). im sure lining either container with a piece of felt would silence them to a degree. or one could just use a crown royal bag.


----------

